# Seeking RPs



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 13, 2019)

I've got a few years of RPing under my belt(somewhere in the neighborhood of a dozen) Hit me up in a DM if you want to play. Ideas can be discussed. There are many things I'm up for.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (May 13, 2019)

Are there any particular genres you're looking for? Sorry it's not in DMS but I felt it would be a good idea to reply to the thread, and then others could possibly see what you're interested in as well at this very moment.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 13, 2019)

As I said, I'm up for a lot of things, though if I had to pick a few of my favorite things to include, I enjoy fantasy settings, especially when magic is a thing, sci-fi settings, though I have more experience with fantasy, and modern settings. When it comes to things I like to include, no question that romance tops the list, and it can come in many different forms. Life-long friends, rivals, former enemies, it would take too long to list all the possible ideas that come to mind. I do occasionally dabble in NSFW RPs, but if there isn't plenty of plot added to it, I'm likely to lose interest quickly.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 14, 2019)

Hullo~ I'm open to do roleplays, been looking for more roleplays to do as of late since I have a bit more time to- jist a heads up: I'll actually DM you to talk about it a bit in a few minutes, little busy atm


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2019)

Hey, I run a SFW group RP that is going live tomorrow. Look for Tayoria's thread in here (which I will bump soon) and DM me if you're interested!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 15, 2019)

@Telnac I'm not big on group RPs. It just gets too confusing for me. Like just as you're going to respond to the post someone made, someone else responds in a way that your post doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2019)

Fair enough.  I just wanted to make sure you knew that our RP was still open.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 17, 2019)

Bumpity ump bump.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 26, 2019)

Bump


----------

